# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  قصيدة كبّر  اهداء الى منتديات الحصن الاشم

## خضر الزواهره

*كبّر" عنوان قصيدة أو شبه قصيدة كتبتها عام 2002 قبل ظهور ما يسمى بالهنود الحمر الاردنيين ،
	 لا أقصد بها أحد ، ولكنها نفثة مصدور ذاق من الظلم الوانا ومن الاضطهاد اشكالا فقلت حينها :
كبّر معي كبّر
فأنا هندي أحمر !!
لم تشفع لي ...
شهاداتي و عاداتي 
و بقايا اخلاص يقهر 
.........
لم أكتب ضدّ السلطان
لم أعشق غير الأوطان
كبياض الثلج بل أطهر
.........
قالوا : اسكر ؟!
فكل القوم قد سكروا
و كل القوم قد عهروا
و كل من تسوّد منصبا يسكر !!
.........
ألملم كلّ شهاداتي
و جمعا من حكاياتي 
و أولادي أربيهم
لعشق الأرض
لعشق الشيح و القيصوم و الزعتر 
.........
و كلّ ذلك يا سادة
كما تجري هي العادة
على أعتابكم ينحر 
..........
أقول :
أنا القراّن رباني
و بالايمان قوّاني
بكل ذاك أنا أفخر
........
أنا أكبر ... أنا أكبر 
و أنتم يا خشاش الأرض
برغم شموخكم 
أحقر !!!
                    خضر الزواهره*

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائعة حروفك بكل مافيها من شموخ وعزة ومبدأ 
جميل هو القلم عندما ينزف ما بداخلنا من نقاء و صفاء 
من إنتماء وولاء للأرض للسماء للهواء 
بكل مافيها من معاني عميقة أشكرك 
بكل مافيها من نزف مشاعر صادقة أشكرك 
بكل مافيها من صدق و وواقعية أشكرك 
بكل مافيها من قوة وصمود و كرامة و إباء أشكرك 

أنت حقاً رائع 
دمت ودامت حروفك شامخة

----------


## محمد العزام

من منا لايحمل ذلك لوطنه في قلبه 

من منا لم يسكر يوما مع الذين سكروا 

ولكن من منا لم يصحوا من سكرته 

من منا لم يعلم ابنه انك ابن لهذا الوطن 

ولكن من منهم تعلم هذه الوصاية من ابيه 

من اراد ان يكون قدوة لغيره ومن اراد ان مقتدي بغيره 


اشكرك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كلام رائع جدا 
وحروفك اروع

----------


## خضر الزواهره

*الفاضلة دموع الغصون
كل الشكر والتقدير 
كلماتك الرائعة مشعل يضئ لي طريق الابداع
مع المودة والاحترام*

----------


## خضر الزواهره

*اخي محمد العزام
كل الشر وعظيم الامتنان
مرورك اسعدني 
ولطفك غمرني*

----------


## خضر الزواهره

*الوردة الاردنية
مرورك شرفني 
مع كل الود والاحترام*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ان هم تكاسلوا وفعلوا ما فعلوا من آثام بحق انفسهم وحق وطنهم 
فذلك في رصيدهم ،، 

اما نحن فعشقنآآ واحبننآآ وطن نفتخر به 

،، 

رائعه هي كلماتكـ ، اشكركـ ،،*

----------


## خضر الزواهره

*الفاضلة صديقة بنت الشديفات
شكرا جزيلا على مرورك
وكلماتك الصادقة مع كل المودة والاحترام*

----------


## shams spring

*صلابة الكلمات وعزتها وشموخها تعكس قائلها , بصدق كم يحتاج الوطن الى حروف مثل حروفك ...!




			
				ألملم كلّ شهاداتي
و جمعا من حكاياتي 
و أولادي أربيهم
لعشق الأرض
لعشق الشيح و القيصوم و الزعتر 
.........
			
		

أحْببتها جدا , شكراً*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

جميلة هي الصورة الشعرية التي أبدعتها أناملك , وأنتجتها أفكارك .

----------


## خضر الزواهره

اليتيم العماني 
شكرا لمرورك الرائع

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> *صلابة الكلمات وعزتها وشموخها تعكس قائلها , بصدق كم يحتاج الوطن الى حروف مثل حروفك ...!
> 
> 
> أحْببتها جدا , شكراً*


كل الود والشكر والاحترام
مرورك الرائع شرفني

----------


## ابتسامهـ حزينهـ

*رائع ما قرأت هنا

أسعدني التواجد وأشجاني العزف

تقديري وباقة من ورد*

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> *رائع ما قرأت هنا
> 
> أسعدني التواجد وأشجاني العزف
> 
> تقديري وباقة من ورد*




ابتسامه حزينه
شكراً لمرورك الجميل مع كل الود والتقدير

----------

